# Travis motor



## Dropacent (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm looking for a really nice Travis bike motor.  Highest price paid for a good one.   Tmorsher@icloud.com for direct contact.  THANKS CABE l


----------



## Dropacent (Dec 17, 2016)

I found a very nice Travis motor.   Thanks Richard, and CABE !       It comes with this  incomplete unit, if you have anything to fill in the missing pieces, please get in touch. Tmorsher@icloud.com   Is best way to reach me.  Thanks !


----------



## Dropacent (Jan 29, 2017)

I'd like to complete this partial Travis bike motor.   If you have any pieces \ parts in your stash, and would consider selling them, please let me hear from you.  Complete or semi-complete junk motors also of interest.  Thanks!  Tmorsher@icloud.com    Norwalk, Ohio


----------



## Dropacent (Mar 29, 2017)

Gathering a couple Travis motors has caused me to have some extra parts.  I have an extra carb and also a compression release  that I would sell.    If in need, drop a line to; tmorsher@icloud.com   THANKS CABE !


----------

